# Game 14 Cats(6-7)@ Heat (3-10) Tues Nov 27



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Game 14 Cats(6-7)@ Heat (3-10) 7:30 PM Tues Nov 27*









(6-7)
@








(3-10)
7:30 PM Tuesday Nov.27









*American Airlines Arena *
*601 Biscayne Blvd.*
*Miami, FL 33132*​
<TABLE style="PAGE-BREAK-BEFORE: always; page-break-inside: avoid" cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=128><COL width=128><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="50%">

<object id="W4747088c77305ec6" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/4747088c77305ec6" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/4747088c77305ec6" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>






</TD><TD width="50%">

<object id="W4748eee36cbf4846" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609957b369c09ea/4748eee36cbf4846" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609957b369c09ea/4748eee36cbf4846" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
<TABLE style="page-break-inside: avoid" cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=85><COL width=85><COL width=85><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="33%">

<object id="W474708f531a34f2c" width="198" height="444" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4713da4906d18e5f/474708f531a34f2c" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4713da4906d18e5f/474708f531a34f2c" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>​



</TD><TD width="33%">
<TABLE style="page-break-inside: avoid" cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=5 width=878 border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=859><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=859><object id="W47470918760a9b9e" width="200" height="425" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/47470918760a9b9e" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/47470918760a9b9e" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>






</TD><TD width="33%">

<object id="W47470918760a9b9e" width="200" height="425" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/47470918760a9b9e" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/47470918760a9b9e" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Chris Quinn starts for the Heat.He certainly outplayed Williams in the game we played them


----------

